# Up coming contracts.



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Any other locals have contract negotiations coming up?Our contract is up in May.There's a meeting Tuesday night addressing several things including the upcoming contract.

I like to hear what's going on out there.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

With the economy as bad as it is, it would be hard to get more money. What would you propose at the meeting?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> With the economy as bad as it is, it would be hard to get more money. What would you propose at the meeting?



I'm not really sure.Our rate is "High" as it is.The kicker is this,there's going to be a strike vote!I believe it's just going to be a negotiating tool.I'm going to hear what the BM has to say.He's a smart man and he's been a great Business Manager.I just hope were not setting ourselves up to be the Bad guy's.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

A strike vote? Why would anyone consider striking right now? Unless you are being abused, severely underpaid or? That borders on insanity.


----------

